# Screen Printing on Styrofoam Cups.



## ACC (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi There,

Wondering if anybody could shine any light on printing styrofoam cups. I know they are terrible for the environment but some folks still have to have them. Is there a special ink and drying technique. I am very familiar with screen printing clothing but have always wondered about styrofoam cups.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AKI TRINIDAD (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey .. Did you fined out whats the type of ink for it? Im searching for it too


----------



## Gabrielhummus (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't know many shops that would bother with printing on cups for that small amount (or are even designed to do so). We do the imprints this blog, but then we look at the 500 minimum. I would recommend finding a nearby store that can instead handle adhesive vinyl.


----------

